# Thinking of changing my fursona a little.



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm thinking about making my fursona more of a shifter type. Like, he'd mainly be a bat-eared fox like he is now, but i'm thinking that, under ludicrous circumstances, he'd somehow be able to turn into a snowshoe hare for an entire day. It would sort of symbolize my inner weakness since I tend to put up a more sarcastic and snarky front until all my worries and concerns about sh!t blow through the roof.

Idk, I feel like I'd just be using it as an excuse to vent more often, but I kind of like the idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I tried and the result looked horrible, but you can do whatever you want


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

It couldn't be that bad.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

Could be a gel that can take any form and turn opaque.
Not sure you could make a better shifter than that without being magical.
Or a robot


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 5, 2017)

My first one a couple years ago was a cat, and now my current one has evolved over 7 months to its final form.

So go for it. Not bad at all.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Could be a gel that can take any form and turn opaque.
> Not sure you could make a better shifter than that without being magical.
> Or a robot


It's not a gel.

I don't like goo fetishes.



MadKiyo said:


> My first one a couple years ago was a cat, and now my current one has evolved over 7 months to its final form.
> 
> So go for it. Not bad at all.


But I don't wanna get rid of the guy that I have right now. I like him too much. honestly I'm not sure if i want to change him 'cause I feel like doing it would just be me venting about issues.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> goo fetishes.


Guess we know who quickly sexualizes their OCs right away.

Not saying it's bad, but nobody said a thing about fetishes.

Just saying the ultimate shifters tends to be gels, robots, or magical.
I guess you have Beast Boy, too...

Whatever.
*shrug


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Guess we know who quickly sexualizes their OCs right away.
> 
> Not saying it's bad, but nobody said a thing about fetishes.
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure if I want to change him tho. Like, I feel comfy with a Bat-eared fox, and I don't know if I want to change it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm not even sure if I want to change him tho. Like, I feel comfy with a Bat-eared fox, and I don't know if I want to change it.


Well, if you don't like changing species, then you'll need a different mechanic.
Could make up some reason to have magic.
It's an addition to the base character, not a change to it.

Best course of action, imo.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, if you don't like changing species, then you'll need a different mechanic.
> Could make up some reason to have magic.
> It's an addition to the base character, not a change to it.
> 
> Best course of action, imo.


I have a reason. some ancestor of his was cursed by a pissed off sorcerer who happened to be a rabbit so that every time a male descendant of said ancestor ate a carrot, they would turn into a nigh-unrecognizable rabbit for the entire day. I'm not sure if I wanna do that tho.


----------



## Alpine (Jan 5, 2017)

You should at least give it a shot to see if you like the change. If not, you could try separating it into two sonas instead

I'm just gonna leave this here since a lot of people seem to like that third option  CheckMyPrivilege


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I have a reason. some ancestor of his was cursed by a pissed off sorcerer who happened to be a rabbit so that every time a male descendant of said ancestor ate a carrot, they would turn into a nigh-unrecognizable rabbit for the entire day. I'm not sure if I wanna do that tho.


Well, there you go.
Don't know why you need us, then, considering this is the sort of thing one tends to do on their own.

It's not like we aren't going to accept you if you change.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Alpine said:


> You should at least give it a shot to see if you like the change. If not, you could try separating it into two sonas instead
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this here since a lot of people seem to like that third option  CheckMyPrivilege


No. Only one 'sona. If my fursona is supposed to represent me, then I'd rather have only one. I'm not gonna go splitting my personality up.



Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, there you go.
> Don't know why you need us, then, considering this is the sort of thing one tends to do on their own.
> 
> It's not like we aren't going to accept you if you change.


What happens if I decide I don't like it? I can't exactly change the canon back to normal without coming up with some ludicrous way that defies all logic.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> What happens if I decide I don't like it? I can't exactly change the canon back to normal without coming up with some ludicrous way that defies all logic.


You're worried about logic in a story that may include a fox that can transform into a hare?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You're worried about logic in a story that may include a fox that can transform into a hare?


Once I write canon it's canon. I can come up with other canons that are different, but he'd still have the same shifting thing. I can't just change it back if I decide to go ahead with that sort of thing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Once I write canon it's canon. I can come up with other canons that are different, but he'd still have the same shifting thing. I can't just change it back if I decide to go ahead with that sort of thing.


So then make it canon and then make the transformation back canon as well.
Like Foamy's reboot button.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> So then make it canon and then make the transformation back canon as well.
> Like Foamy's reboot button.


How would I do that? I'd have to think of some bullshit logic that makes 0 sense. It's not like there's anyone around to un-curse him.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> How would I do that? I'd have to think of some bullshit logic that makes 0 sense. It's not like there's anyone around to un-curse him.


Considering nobody like my sona exists in your canon, right?
It'd be sorta like uncursing all those objects in that one episode of Rick and Morty.

Well, you're the writer, which makes you god in a sense.
And your sona is your avatar.

And since your sona is magical already (right?) you can use that as a faith-based change, considering many magicians in fiction have SOME deity they worship or at least draw power from on occasion.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Considering nobody like my sona exists in your canon, right?
> It'd be sorta like uncursing all those objects in that one episode of Rick and Morty.
> 
> Well, you're the writer, which makes you god in a sense.
> ...


Nope. He's completely ordinary in his world right now (i haven't done the change-y thing yet, but I have an entire backstory thought out for his world), and he's not religious because of personal memories that he'd rather forget.

Also I don't watch Rick and Morty (insert me making a Meeseeks joke in a youtube review here).


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nope. He's completely ordinary in his world right now (i haven't done the change-y thing yet, but I have an entire backstory thought out for his world), and he's not religious because of personal memories that he'd rather forget.
> 
> Also I don't watch Rick and Morty (insert me making a Meeseeks joke in a youtube review here).


I don't know what to say, then.
I'm not going to try writing your stuff for you even though I have an inkling of wanting to offer.

But I'm having a race with my gf and I'm taking advantage of her 3DS randomly turning off, setting her back a couple hours because she doesn't save as much as she does.

Good luck.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I don't know what to say, then.
> I'm not going to try writing your stuff for you even though I have an inkling of wanting to offer.
> 
> But I'm having a race with my gf and I'm taking advantage of her 3DS randomly turning off, setting her back a couple hours because she doesn't save as much as she does.
> ...


I can write what I've got out for you.

Basically, the world Feriss (that's my 'sona's name) lives in had a rather different course of history than ours. Through some genetic coincidence, anthros managed to evolve like humans did. But we're not focusing on other countries right now (although considering in one canon he has a mate that comes from Russia, I guess I'd have to focus on them eventually.) Right now I'm focusing on good ol' America (insert YGOTAS Bandit Keith here.) Anthros weren't very common until around Reconstruction, where they decided to lend support to anti-segregation groups because to be honest, they would be getting the same treatment if it was the blacks. Ultimately, awhile after segregation based on skin color was outlawed (about 5 years), the supreme court also ruled against segregation based on fur, feathers, hide, or scales as well......Trump was still elected, though.

The reason he's not religious is because his stepfather (insert long backstory about his real father here) was a very devout Christian despite not going to church. He actually would have kicked Feriss out of the house had Feriss not already moved out when he came out as bi to his family. I got a bit more about him, but that's all I can really say right now that I recall.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

So yeah, how does that sound?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Sure I mean like no one is stopping you.


----------

